# How can I report someone who doesn't post?



## The Human Target (Jan 27, 2017)

This guy just trolls people with opinions he doesn't like with "laugh with this post", but never actually contributes with posts.

_*snip link* -Darkness_

It's pretty annoying.


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, it is "laugh with" instead of "at."  Having someone laugh with your post give you XP. XP is good. The is the most benevolent Troll I ever heard of. Instead of reporting him for giving you XP direct him my way.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2017)

If reporting can't help, it's probably best to PM a moderator. Also, please don't publicly name or link to users you think are behaving problematically. Just let us know in private, like with reports.


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 29, 2017)

As someone who is new to these forums...what is the problem here? 

What is wrong with just reading and clicking laugh or xp? 

What am I missing here?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 29, 2017)

MNblockhead said:


> As someone who is new to these forums...what is the problem here?
> 
> What is wrong with just reading and clicking laugh or xp?
> 
> What am I missing here?




The original poster feels that the person about whom the complaint has been made is twisting the intent of the "laugh with" button by using it as a "laugh at" button.  Hard to prove; doubly so since that person never seems to post actual responses that would clarify.


----------



## cmad1977 (Jan 29, 2017)

MNblockhead said:


> As someone who is new to these forums...what is the problem here?
> 
> What is wrong with just reading and clicking laugh or xp?
> 
> What am I missing here?




Some people are really sensitive. Like reaaaalllyyy sensitive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Werebat (Jan 29, 2017)

This is one of the funniest troll posts I've seen in a while.  Hats off to you, The Human Target.  Well done!


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 29, 2017)

Was the original post sarcastic?  Given the user name "The Human Target", I can see that. Did my sarcasm-detector fail and I took the troll bait?  Oh well.


----------



## Parmandur (Jan 30, 2017)

MNblockhead said:


> Was the original post sarcastic?  Given the user name "The Human Target", I can see that. Did my sarcasm-detector fail and I took the troll bait?  Oh well.





Half-serious, I presume: surprised that [MENTION=6793093]Jeff Albertson[/MENTION] hasn't laughed with the original post.


----------



## The Human Target (Jan 30, 2017)

Entirely serious.

All the guy does is give XP to posts he agrees with and laugh at posts he disagrees with (ie posts that are pro-4e.)

It's troll behavior that gets around moderation because he never actually posts.

I come to the site, see I have 3 notifications and think "Gee golly, I wonder what post of mine people liked or want to have a conversation about." And then they're all that guy, clicking laugh on posts that couldn't be less humorous.


----------



## cmad1977 (Jan 30, 2017)

The Human Target said:


> Entirely serious.
> 
> All the guy does is give XP to posts he agrees with and laugh at posts he disagrees with (ie posts that are pro-4e.)
> 
> ...




Wait. If he only laughs and likes...
How do you know what he  agrees with and what he doesn't? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordEntrails (Jan 31, 2017)

The Human Target said:


> Entirely serious.
> 
> All the guy does is give XP to posts he agrees with and laugh at posts he disagrees with (ie posts that are pro-4e.)
> 
> ...




Dude, you have got to get a thicker skin. By letting it bother you, you have actually empowered him way beyond anything he could have done himself.

You should have just ignored him and never said anything. Now, whether it was his intent or not, you have given him the ability to affect you.


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 31, 2017)

Besides, how would you moderate this? ENworld would have to issue guidelines on post-to-xp/laugh ratios. The harm caused in terms of chilling participation would be greater than the "damage" of you getting extra XP and laughs you don't think you deserve. 

If blocking someone doesn't hide XP/laugh alerts when they give you XP/laughs, it is still easy to scroll through the notices and ignore those from that individual.


----------



## CapnZapp (Feb 2, 2017)

MNblockhead said:


> As someone who is new to these forums...what is the problem here?
> 
> What is wrong with just reading and clicking laugh or xp?
> 
> What am I missing here?



Allow me to add that the laugh button's label was quite recently tweaked to say what it says currently: "Laugh with this post". 

This change came about since several users (including me) felt that the function could be (ab)used to bully your fellow posters, exactly in the manner described by the OP. 

While the intentions of Morrus and Co were never in question (I completely understand the Laugh functionality has always been offered as a solely positive way for the community to interact), the old phrasing did not make it sufficiently clear how a Laugh click could be interpreted, since "laughing at" is at best ambiguous in the English language. 

Laugh _with_ is much more clear. Although, as this thread shows, the issue is still not entirely resolved. 

However, now that the moderation team is aware that the Laugh button could be (ab)used, I am confident the OPs concerns will be handled properly. 

Clicking the Laugh button was, unfortunately, previously interpreted as something as wholly and only positive, in a rather naive/oblivious way if you ask me. As you can see from this thread, even if the moderation is now onboard, this sentiment is still present, and, frankly, it needs to go away.

You _have_ to put it in context: if I were to hound you and repeatedly click Laugh for posts of yours *that aren't clearly having a joke in them* somewhere (implicitly or explicitly), that is obvious grounds for a closer moderation look, I think.

_Example:_ If I were to post a straight-faced statement such as "I believe the 5E Fighter is underoverpowered." there is no way to "laugh with" such a post. Anyone that clicks Laugh for this post, and that has clicked Laugh for previous non-lighthearted posts, should have a mod look over the behavior, in my opinion.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 2, 2017)

We have the ability to take away access to the laugh button on an individual basis.


----------



## EzekielRaiden (Mar 20, 2017)

MNblockhead said:


> Besides, how would you moderate this? ENworld would have to issue guidelines on post-to-xp/laugh ratios. The harm caused in terms of chilling participation would be greater than the "damage" of you getting extra XP and laughs you don't think you deserve.
> 
> If blocking someone doesn't hide XP/laugh alerts when they give you XP/laughs, it is still easy to scroll through the notices and ignore those from that individual.




Actually, it _is_ possible to abuse the laugh or XP functions, and they are not considered a fundamental right. I was told (IIRC by a moderator) that if I felt they were being abused, I should send the mods a PM about it. Certainly, the ability to give XP or laughs _can_ be removed from a user if they're abusing them.


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 21, 2017)

Okay, I get it, at least conceptually. I just can't imagine caring if someone clicked "Laugh with this post" on my every post. I don't see how it would negatively affect my experience.  I only use it when someone says something I think is funny and, so far, I've always assumed that they were trying to be funny. I can also foresee a situation where someone wasn't intending his post to be funny and take umbrage at my finding it so. 

Seems easier to not have a "Laugh with this post" button...though, that would probably lead to lots of people responding to posts with just a smiley face, so I hope they keep the button.


----------



## Droo71 (Apr 24, 2017)

I know I'm new, but this really does sound like a bit of think skin. if someone really bothes you (i haven't looked yet) is there not an ignore button?


----------



## TreChriron (Apr 24, 2017)

I believe that worrying about what other people think is prone to giving one ulcers. Who cares? Why worry about what people think about your game of choice? Focus on the good stuff. What do you want to talk about? Are you being a good net-citizen? Are you contributing to the conversation?

Also, grow a thicker skin. Trolls live on your reactions. You just gave this one the hearty meal it loves.


----------

